# Amano shrimp that is blue?



## JamesD (17 Jul 2011)

I purchased some Amano shrimps recently, I didn't really pay much attention to the ones that had been selected by the LFS. I placed them in the tank and while maintaining the plants I found this little bugger.






Why is it so blue? Is it an Amano?


----------

